# Hyatt or Hilton?



## ginah777 (Oct 27, 2016)

I hear Hilton has too many fees to make it worth it.  I love timeshares and I love the feel of 4 and 5 stars but I want to pay great prices for those, that's why I'm investing in a timeshare.  

I hear Hyatt is complicated.  I want to stay in Hawaii Hyatt but I don't know what "complicated" means.  I hear that first exchange is free but after what is the fee? 

I would love your input.


----------



## Seagila (Oct 27, 2016)

marisa777 said:


> I hear Hilton has too many fees to make it worth it.  I love timeshares and I love the feel of 4 and 5 stars but I want to pay great prices for those, that's why I'm investing in a timeshare.
> 
> I hear Hyatt is complicated.  I want to stay in Hawaii Hyatt but I don't know what "complicated" means.  I hear that first exchange is free but after what is the fee?
> 
> I would love your input.



HGVC (Hilton) has fees for most anything you do, if you're not using your Home Week (the deeded week at the resort you own) and instead are trading within the HGVC system (e.g. you own a deed in Las Vegas and want to use your points to book in Hawaii).

If you want a guaranteed week in Hawaii (Oahu or Big Island.  Maui in development) and buy to own there, you won't pay any fees to book your Home Week, except the annual Club Dues which all HGVC members pay.

But if you plan to use your points to trade outside of your home resort, be prepared to pay the fees.  I personally think the fees are reasonable, specially if you're "trading up" from a Vegas or Orlando week to vacation in Hawaii.


----------



## onenotesamba (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't know a lot about Hyatt, but it's my understanding that both Hyatt and HGVC treat resale purchasers equally well.

Hyatt definitely has a smaller footprint, in terms of locations. And HGVC is definitely expanding.


----------



## DAman (Oct 27, 2016)

Complicated means you have to know the rules.  Once you get a feel for the rules it is less complicated. 

If you want the Hyatt Maui you will need to have the points to book the unit and it has to be available.  There is some availability but not much to choose from most of the time.  These are the weeks available now for the time period Nov. 1, 2016 to March 1, 2018:

2BR	Sat Apr 29, 2017	Sat May 06, 2017	7	2200
3BR	Sat Dec 03, 2016	Sat Dec 10, 2016	7	2950

If you want/need Hawaii purchase Hawaii.

I love the Hyatt system.  I find a lot of value in it.  I have stayed at Highlands Inn, High Sierra, and Pinon Pointe.  I really enjoy all three of those properties.  I will have my first stay at Northstar Lodge in January. I think I will enjoy that property a lot too.  It is nice I have three great options within a three/four hour drive from my house.

For Hyatt you need to review all the info already here on TUG.  Learn HRPP, CUP, EEE, LCUP and what they mean.  Learn booking windows.  Not hard but it requires a little effort.  Learn when you can borrow points.  Lots of information already here.

Hyatt has a lot of value in II as well.  For example, 1880 Hyatt points transferred to II can get you 4 weeks in a studio unit. Hyatt dues include II Gold membership.

No fee to book your own HRPP week.  $41 booking fees(online) for other reservations.


----------



## Helios (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't know Hyatt but know Starwood, Marriott, and Hilton.  I would say everybody pays at some point.  With some you pay upfront whether you need to use the item and with some you pay only if you have to use the item.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's a list of the relevant fees for use of the HGVC system:

ANNUAL DUES:  Domestic $150 -- International $194

RESORT RESERVATIONS.
Home Week - Complimentary
Home Resort or Club -- Phone $82 <or> w/Changeable Opt $107
Home Resort or Club -- Online $55 (always changeable)

CLUB PARTNER PERKS. _Rarely a good idea._
Hilton or Fiesta Americana Hotel Reservations w/Points $76
Other Perks $99

POINT STRETCHING.
HHonors Conversion – Phone $105 <or> Online $82
Deposit (Bank) Points – Phone $99 <or> Online $76
Deposit Points to RCI – Phone $106 <or> Online $84
Saved Points Deposit – Phone $106 <or> Online $84
Saved Points to RCI Deposit – Phone $106 <or> Online $84
Points Protection (automatic banking) $106
Reservation Cancellation Protection $59
Extend RCI Deposited Points $120

GUEST CERTIFICATES.
Home Week Complimentary
Club Reservations $ 52

RCI Exchange Fees: From $39/night to $219/week.

Source: http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/

.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2016)

The big thing with Hilton or Hyatt  is that resale owners currently are treated well and get use of their pts within the system.  So either is a good deal.  Hilton has more resorts but many are in the same cities  Hyatt is adding more resorts to their system and as said before trades cheaply in II. 

Westin and Marriott have significant hurtles for resale buyers 
With Westin you must buy a "mandatory" resort to get to use "pts within the system" ( they call pts - Star options) So if you don't buy a mandatory resort you can not use the pt system

With Marriott, 
- you can buy a floating week at one of the great resorts but do not get access to the point system  
- OR buy resale pts  BUT Marriott charges a big fee to transfer resale pts (>$3,250 /1500 pts) and the MFs for pts is a lot higher than the MFs of the weeks at resorts.


----------

